# [SOLVED]automatyczna zmiana czasu

## professor1234

Witam,

Tym razem inny problem - mam nadzieję że dość banalny i zapewne 1000 razy opisany, ale widocznie słabo szukałem.

Problem polega na tym, że jak ustawiam godzinę, system po restarcie z powrotem zmienia ją na taką jaka była poprzednio.

Strefę czasową ustawiłem na \Europe\Warsaw. W biose godzinę również mam poprawną, local clock mam na UTC.

pzdr,Last edited by professor1234 on Sat Sep 17, 2011 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

jesli masz jako drugi system windows to clock ustawiasz na local jesli to nie to to musisz zaktualizaowac czas w biosie  

/etc/conf.d/hwclock

```
clock_systohc="YES"
```

lub uzyć ntp (podczas startu ,clienta, lub deamona aby miec stale aktualna godzine jesli masz "pływający" zegar)

----------

## madman

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lub uzyć ntp

 

Ja wpisałem do crontaba:

```
@reboot                                 /usr/sbin/ntpdate       ntp.certum.pl
```

i dla pewności co godzinkę:

```
00      *       *       *       *       /usr/sbin/ntpdate       ntp.certum.pl
```

----------

## SlashBeast

```
rdate -s ntp.task.gda.pl

hwclock --utc --systohc

rm -f /etc/adjtime
```

Jezeli nie masz UTC a Local Time zmien --utc na --local. Po restarcie bedziesz mial dobra godzine.

----------

## professor1234

Dzięki, wszystko działa jak należy. 

Zamykam temat.Last edited by professor1234 on Sat Sep 17, 2011 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz w regulaminie co powinienes zrobic z tym tematem, skoro rozwiazany.

----------

